# K sport?



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

K-sport Coil's are the sh!!!!t


_Modified by my own style tt at 6:49 PM 6-21-2008_


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

yeh


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (VWdriver03)*

Nice reply any of you running them. Feed back please


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

Well I guess iam going to be the ginny pig and give them a shot. I just ordered them and will give a full review on them when installed. I just coudn't bet the price. They are $1300 and are on sell for $909 with free shipping. I guess some one had to do it for the Vmaxx

http://www.ksportusa.com/asp/c...=cd01
Kontrol Pro Damper System
Ksport Kontrol Pro Fully Adjustable Coilover Kits provide the ultimate in suspension technology for your street or track car. 36 levels of dampening adjustment allow you to fine tune the ride to your handling and comfort needs. The dampening adjusts compression and rebound simultaneously for ease of adjustment. Pillow ball top mounts in the front and rear on some applications allow you to maintain vehicle manufacturer suspension geometry design. The pillow ball top mounts also allow you a more direct feel for solid driver response. Camber adjustability is included on pillow ball top mounts that allow it for the ability to adjust camber from the actual coilover, instead of a separate camber kit.
Most applications utilize an adjustable lower mount, which means you adjust height without losing suspension travel like some other coilover designs do. With the mounts and most pieces of the coilover being designed for 6061 billet aluminum the kit is lightweight, durable, and rust resistant. The steel shock body is electroplated with zinc to resist rust and the elements. The valving of each set is matched to the springs installed for unmatched ride quality and reliability. 
The Ksport system uses a Monotube design in which the oil and gas are separated within the cylinder. When compared to twin tube designs the Monotube dissipates heat better, allows finer dampening adjustments, and requires more expensive design process. Aeration and cavatation are a lot less common in a Monotube design, which results in a better ride. 
The Ksport Kontrol Pro Coilover kit has been designed with professional road racing in mind offering extremely high value and performance


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for being our test pilot Victor! It reads like a quality product. I'm glad you're my neighbor (If 45 miles counts)... can't wait to take a ride.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

No one i know of runs them on a TT, but they are popular in some of the import market. I have read a good amount of positive reviews in other car forums like 240's and simular.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

Got them today































They arent kidding when they say adjustable








Now I need to wait for my adjustable control arms.
Update's when I install the setup


----------



## fasTTer (Oct 20, 2007)

Heads up for a noob ?
Is that all that came in the box?
I thought it also had the plate for adjusting camber?


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (fasTTer)*

So did I. But I guess it is for other cars. The info that I posted up was from there site and did not give any specific info on are cars. It also came with the allens to adjust to hard and soft. The wrenches and brake brackets if needed.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

The TT doesnt have a big enough hole to have the camber plate like you see on other cars. Its not like you have to worry about he fronts anyways


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Yeh only 06 and up can use the camber plate


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

hey bra,
How are the coilovers? Are you done with the install? Waiting on your results before I pull the trigger on the same setup.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (my own style tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my own style tt* »_Yeh only 06 and up can use the camber plate

Really, its doesn't matter, you can get what you want with double-wishbone suspension - better than struts (*evo*sti*cough)


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (paullee)*

My car is still getting painted.







I miss it


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

So I started to install my Ksport coils and only got the rear done. It was not as easy as I thought, not that hard either but it is my first time. I only got my rear done. I was going to do a DIY but I had a bad start. I lifted the car, was so excited to get them on I got under and tried to take off the shock bolt with a rachet. It slipped off and I cut my elbow open to where I thought I needed stitches.







I know I needed to use a air tool but like I said I was excited and I startred at 6:00pm and didnt want to take forever to get this done. I hook up the air tool and go at the bolt. The air tool blow's a gasket and it wasnt mine. So I had to go to sear's and get a new. By know It's 7:30. Then I needed some more bit's so back I go. My buddy give's me a call and want's to help. We get everything in and got done with the rear at 11:30pm. I will see how tomorrow goes and see If I will do a DIY on the front.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

guy some pics of TT with this kit...
thanks..


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (my own style tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my own style tt* »_\ I lifted the car, was so excited to get them on I got under and tried to take off the shock bolt with a rachet. It slipped off and I cut my elbow open to where I thought I needed stitches.









sounds like me. I wear gloves when I work now but, my installs NEVER go smoothly.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

I'll Have pic' of before and after.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

that sucks about your elbow! I'm always the same way.. i'll start something and then realize I need another tool or two


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

Well got it done finaly It took me awhile but it's done. What you think?
Before








After



























_Modified by my own style tt at 10:45 AM 6-22-2008_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

looks great! how does it ride?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: K sport? (Neb)*

Sweetness. Curious to know how it rides as I'm waiting for my Ksport to show up.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

Nice! That is pretty much the perfect ride height IMO.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (bauch1425)*

sweet!





















How much lower can you go front and back??? And btw is that a scratch? thought you just got a respray.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (turbott920)*

No If you look real close It is the refletion of the camera. I really cant say how it ride's cuz I havent got a alingment so Im not driving It untill then will let you know when I do. In the rear I got 1/8th left of thread and in the front I got another 1" left. I cant get in my drive way so I have to make a ramp. Thanks for the comp's


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

1/8th as in 1/8th of an inch? is that with perches in? hmmm that advertised 4" of drop had me really thinkin you could slam this thing to the ground with those...Im looking to get close to these ride heights


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (turbott920)*

Yeah the perch is still in. I took kind of crappy wheel gap pics but the fender is even with the top of my tire's. This is the look I was looking for. Im just happy I finally dropped this thing.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

Just got my Ksport. Instructions are rather generic. Do you know what those 4 rubber bushings that came in the bag are for?


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (paullee)*

You gotta take a pic cuz I dont remember rubber bushings.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

the 4 small black bushings that came in the plastic bag.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: K sport? (paullee)*

How do they adjust the dampening on the rear do you have to remove the shock and compress/turn like a Koni?Also did you use anything in the rear to adjust the camber?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: K sport? (cant get a password)*

Ksport install complete. I DIY'ed the rears which was rather straightforward, but decided to take it to a local shop for the front job. Best $80 I ever spent!!!
The front strut removal and install was simply a PITA for a one man DIY show. It took them a better part of 5 hours to do it since they were not familiar with the coilover setup, plus the fact that the kit didn't really come with installation instructions, not even generic ones. I was supposed to get a "helpful hints" document from the shop that sold me the kit but that didn't come, which would have helped because there are some parts from the old struts that are re-used and without specific instructions, it was like a jigsaw puzzle. I don't know if the other coilover kits out there are more instruction-friendly, and a moot point for me, but might be a consideration for other owners considering a coilover purchase.
Dampening adjustment for the front struts is a simple process using the allen wrench provided with the kit, but I haven't the slightlest idea how the rears are adjusted. I'll have to call the shop to find out I suppose. I have the fronts set at midpoint and the ride is a little firmer than stock, but not jarring or overly stiff. I did purchase a rear camber 1/2 kit from ECS, and will be taking it to an alignment shop to get that installed and to correct the negative camber from the drop as well as a front end alignment. At least the dreaded wheel gap is now gone.
Props to the shop that did the install (located in Long Beach, CA). They are not performance-oriented and is not Audi-specific, but quoted me $80 to do the front thinking it was a simple strut replacement, and still didn't charge me anymore after spending all that time with the install. Good to know honesty and integrity still exists.
I'll get some pics up as soon as I figure out how to upload them.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (paullee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullee* »_Ksport install complete. I DIY'ed the rears which was rather straightforward, but decided to take it to a local shop for the front job. Best $80 I ever spent!!!
The front strut removal and install was simply a PITA for a one man DIY show. It took them a better part of 5 hours to do it since they were not familiar with the coilover setup, plus the fact that the kit didn't really come with installation instructions, not even generic ones. I was supposed to get a "helpful hints" document from the shop that sold me the kit but that didn't come, which would have helped because there are some parts from the old struts that are re-used and without specific instructions, it was like a jigsaw puzzle. I don't know if the other coilover kits out there are more instruction-friendly, and a moot point for me, but might be a consideration for other owners considering a coilover purchase.
Dampening adjustment for the front struts is a simple process using the allen wrench provided with the kit, but I haven't the slightlest idea how the rears are adjusted. I'll have to call the shop to find out I suppose. I have the fronts set at midpoint and the ride is a little firmer than stock, but not jarring or overly stiff. I did purchase a rear camber 1/2 kit from ECS, and will be taking it to an alignment shop to get that installed and to correct the negative camber from the drop as well as a front end alignment. At least the dreaded wheel gap is now gone.
Props to the shop that did the install (located in Long Beach, CA). They are not performance-oriented and is not Audi-specific, but quoted me $80 to do the front thinking it was a simple strut replacement, and still didn't charge me anymore after spending all that time with the install. Good to know honesty and integrity still exists.
I'll get some pics up as soon as I figure out how to upload them.

pics?


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (turbott920)*

Well I had a chance to test these babys out and I got to say that they are really good so far as ride quality IMO. I drove on the Leavenworth drive and that was 200 to 300 miles of driving with all you can think of, city driving, twistys, and bumps I mean 60mph and a bump no sign just bump and they felt fine. Cornering was great and when there was a nice peace of pavement they road real good so Im satisfied and for paullee do you have a FWD or AWD? Cuz I didnt get any bushings I have AWD. I have a full camber kit and Im flush with the top of my tire's and Im maxed out on my toe in the rear


_Modified by my own style tt at 10:33 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

I have the quattro as well. I think those 4 small rubber donuts are more like washers for the brake lines. Did you have issues re-installing the OEM brake line bracket on the new struts?


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (paullee)*

O. No they gave me 4 black brackets that I teeked and twisted so It would hold my brake lines.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

I thought that's what those doggone things were for but the guys who did the install didn't use them.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: K sport? (paullee)*

so if you take the perches out those K-sports will sit like those other two tt's???


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: K sport? (Minibabe)*

I believe if I remove the rear perches, it would be about as slammed as the TT's in the pics. With the fronts though, I would have to take out the struts and reconfigure the housing to have more threads at the base of the spring to allow additional drop, if that makes any sense. The front strut's threaded collar has a lot of adjustability to it, but there is limitation due to where you have to position the tie-rod end bracket on the collar. I think "my own style TT" can clarify as well. I will most likely leave mine as is since I do have driveway issues to deal with also.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: K sport? (paullee)*

thank you for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: K sport? (Minibabe)*

Yes If you take the rear perch out It will sit like the other TT's. But like I said at the height Im at (flush with the top of the tier)my toe is maxed out.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

Some quick pics...


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: K sport? (paullee)*

Guess I'll try again...


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: K sport? (paullee)*

One more time...before








And after...


----------



## gtr_gtti (Aug 16, 2008)

*help me please....*

Hi I'm from Singapore. I bought the same kit as well from ultrarev.com, and apparently they didnt give me the 2 orange locking nuts that are suppose to hold the Sway bar link! 
I have many problems with this kit, firstly, I got no idea how to adjust them well, the ride feels weird, seems like the springs are not stiff enough and the car rocks like a boat if i set it softer, when i set it harder it crashes over humps and bumps. 
I also face rattling sounds after installation on uneven grounds, after checking and changing some bushings, the rattling sounds are still there!
My rear springs bottoms out most of the time even with rear shocks setting put to 18 clicks (mid). the paint on the springs has came off due to bottoming out! 
PLEASE HELP! I am very disappointed with this kit...should have gotten PSS instead with just additional 100+ USD...


_Modified by gtr_gtti at 6:42 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## gtr_gtti (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: K sport? (my own style tt)*

could you advice me your settings for your front and rear?


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: help me please.... (gtr_gtti)*

I'm sorry that you are having these problem's but I'm very happy with my Ksport setup. The 2 orange locking nut's for the sway bar links didnt come with the kit. With the soft and hard setting's you are going to have to play with it untill you find what you like. The rocking like a boat feeling is cuz they are set to soft and with any coilover you are going to have some rocking problem especially when driving slow. What I did was find a road with a decent bump and drive over it, then stiffen or soffen the coils to my likings. The front lenght is 11 5/8's from the top of the coil to the top of the strut where the bottom of the coil fit's in. Make sence. The rear I have 1/8 th left till I'm all coiled out. I have the stiff/soft setting at 8 clicks to soft, so if you set it to full stiff then click down 8 clicks to soft that is where I'am. As for the the sound I have no idea cuz I dont have that problem. Check and see if everything is tighten up and lubed up right. Look over it. I installed my set myself and like I said, sorry but I'm dont have these problems you speak of. Hope I helped and I hope it works out for you


----------



## gtr_gtti (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: help me please.... (my own style tt)*

thanks plenty MosTT. my current setting is 12 clicks away from hardest, means to say, K-sport's recommended default setting. I've tried putting it harder, which the car crashes around, and just 3 clicks softer from default, the car rocks about and gets worse when driven quickly. 
I've got my rear perches adjusted to highest possible ride height with only 2 threads left exposed. My rear tires rubs the insides of the wheel wells whenever there's a bump... I'm running 235/35R19 on AXIS wheels ET35 with 20mm spacers rear and 5 mm spacers front.
did u purchase the locking nuts in addition to the kit? I suspect the kocking sounds came from the vertical sway bar link holder that is sandwiched between the 2 orange locking nuts. one on top which sits the springs, the other one at bottom of the sway bar link holder. Might be fitting error on my part.
In Singapore, they know nuts about european cars, most of them only know how to mod Japanese rides... In fact, I have to purchase many parts from USA or order them thru the dealership. Even my 19" wheels have to be ordered! Darn!


_Modified by gtr_gtti at 2:26 AM 8-16-2008_


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

I like how these sound. Did anyone find out how to adjust the rear damping?

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Good luck finding out. None of the guys who posted in this thread have posted in the TT forum in at least three years...


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

nitroTT said:


> I like how these sound. Did anyone find out how to adjust the rear damping?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


I don't have these but a quick look at the pictures HERE leads me to believe there is a allen valve somewhere on the body that will allow you to adjust with these installed.


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks but i canceled the order they were on back order for like 3 months lol

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------

